
Coal-Fired Power Plant in India Is Turning Carbon Dioxide into Baking Soda - sprucely
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/603302/a-coal-fired-power-plant-in-india-is-turning-carbon-dioxide-into-baking-soda/
======
mac01021
What fraction of the plant's CO2 emissions are being captured?

~~~
piyushmakhija
According to [http://bit.ly/2j0ii29](http://bit.ly/2j0ii29) the plant now has
virtually zero emissions to air or water.

~~~
mac01021
Thanks!

The article also says, though, that "capturing usable CO2 can deal with
perhaps 5-10% of the world's emissions from coal".

If this plant was 100% captured, what is the difficulty in capturing emissions
from the rest of the world's plants?

